# I can't buy Hopguard??? what gives



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried to order some supplies from a supporting vendor this morning and I got an email back stating that they could not send it out to any state b/c their section 18's had expired and not been re approved as of yet. They said I could contact my state apiarist board and see about helping the approval process along. Have you guys experienced this too? Weird...

Sully


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

looking at mann lakes site only 10 states have put in an application for the use of hop guard and they apear to be the major beekeeping states. all you can do is pressure your state organization.


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

The request for a Section 18 for Hopguard must come from the apiarists WITHIN the state. Mann Lake is unable/can't request submission for this product in any state. All the states that were approved, prior to December 31, 2011, had to re-apply for the 2012 season. Therefore, some of the states that may have been approved in December, may not be approved at this time, if they have not re-applied.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what states it's available in?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

If you look up hop guard on mann lakes site they list the states. most are western states. fla is listed. get someone there to order and then they ship to you. the whole thing is just a paper work game.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Had some shipped to Ohio


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

That changes the game for me. I had planned on using Hopguard this year, but it isn't approved in NC . . .


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

> get someone there to order and then they ship to you. the whole thing is just a paper work game. -beeware10


Not quite. Pesticides go through an approval process with the EPA. The pesticides are tested for safety, residues, methods of application, and so on, and, if they go through the entire process, they receive a "full federal label." The full federal label means that the products are legal to use as pesticides in the manners listed on the label (the instructions). Following the label minimizes the risks of using those pesticides to acceptable levels, as determined by the regulatory agency.

Pesticides with full federal labels must also be registered for use in individual states, generally. This involves working through the state's regulatory agency or agencies. With both of these in place, pesticides can be applied legally.

Occasionally, a product is created for a sudden or emerging problem, and time for full testing and approval through the EPA doesn't exist. If the product is considered to likely be safe enough, and if the need is great enough, a special exception to full federal labeling can be made. That exception is the "Section 18" label.

What this means is that the effects of the product are still not tested to the levels of chemicals that have full federal labels, and, ideally, the product continues to go through testing and approval for full federal labels. Section 18s are not uncommon, but renewing them -- especially more than once -- is unusual.

Using a product that is not labeled and registered in your state is a violation of pesticide application laws.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/pdf/hopguard_approvals.pdf


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Beeware, this whole system needs to be streamlined. We have such a patchwork of regulations about what can be used in which jurisdictions while movement of treated bees between two differing states may or may not have any paperwork requirements. I am not advancing any good solution only stating that chaos seems to be the norm in a highly migratory industry.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

I used Hopguard in Colorado last year.I live in Arizona and I just talked to the Ariz Ag dept yesterday.I was told to go to the code of federal regulations,and given instruction on how to provide to the Ag dept an economic impact assesment that I must provide in order for him to start the process. As far as streamlinging the procedure I will have to get a private applicator license in colorado. When I mentioned to the colo. ag-dept that I didnt have to get one last year they told me that I got lucky and slipped through the cracks  .


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Perfect case in point George. It seems to be a challenge to purchase what, by all accounts I have read, is a pretty benign substance yet Bayer's Coumaphous based Check Mite is available everywhere (I think) and dosent even have labeling to warn users that it should not be used in cell builders (not that I would suggest there is any good time or place to use it).


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I just emailed our State Apiculturist here in Vermont asking what the current status of HopGuard approval was and will report back his reply.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

> ... yet Bayer's Coumaphous based Check Mite is available everywhere (I think) and dosent even have labeling to warn users that it should not be used in cell builders ... -jim lyon


Checkmite Plus had been on a Section 18 label repeatedly. In fact, it was unusual in that it received Section 18 status year after year after year. I'll be honest: I haven't followed what has been done with Checkmite Plus recently, but I can't seem to find anything about Section 18 for it. It appears to me that it has been listed as an "animal drug," thereby falling under the FDA's jurisdiction. That means for regulatory purposes, it's a "drug" and not a "pesticide." Rules differ between the two.

I did find prominent warnings on Bayer's Web page for Checkmite Plus not to use it in hives that are being used to rear queens.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Has anybody an idea whether Hope guard kill Tracheal mites and works against viruses like Thymol? 

So far I use Thymol strips and they kill both kinds of mites the same time. 

It also works great if there is trouble with viruses in the hive. For this, check the use of thyme in aromatherapy. http://sharonfalsetto.suite101.com/thyme-essential-oil-a130807
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16763380


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

You could get a beekeeper in the nearest approved state to you order Hopguard and send it on to you? I think that the product is worth the extra shipping. Regards


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Axtmann said:


> Has anybody an idea whether Hope guard kill Tracheal mites and works against viruses like Thymol?
> 
> So far I use Thymol strips and they kill both kinds of mites the same time.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any claims of effectiveness on tracheal mites. I am with you on the thymol. I have used it for several years now and have been pretty happy with the results. Nothing against Hopguard or MAQS but in the quest for the best and safest mite treatment Thymol seems to get overlooked.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Below see my email and the reply from the VT State Apiculturist. Looks like a bit of a wait till we can use Hopguard here in Vermont.


Hi Keth,
Thanks for your note. In order for a Sec. 18 Emergency Use Permit to be issued, there must be a distinct emergency in that no other materials are licensed or working effectively in a state to control varroa mites. Vermont currently has 4 products licensed: Apistan, Apiguard, ApiLife VAR and MAQS to control varroa. Each product has its pros and cons. No one product is perfect, but beekeepers are successfully using one or more of these products (often with mechanical methods such as screened bottom boards, drone trapping, etc.) during the year to keep varroa under control. We will certainly look to license Hop Guard in VT once the company completes the necessary testing, submits a completed application and receives a Section 3, General Use Permit through EPA. Recently discussions with the company indicate that they are 12 - 16 months away from completing the necessary documentation for EPA. I hope this helps to clarify the issues.

Regards,
Steve

Stephen G. Parise
Consumer Protection/Agricultural Production Specialist
Vermont Agency of Agriculture, Food & Markets
116 State Street
Montpelier, VT 05620-2901

Phone: 802.828.2426
Fax: 802.828.5983

[email protected]
www.vermontagriculture.com

-----Original Message-----
From: Keth Comollo [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, February 17, 2012 8:51 AM
To: Parise, Steve
Subject: Hopguard approval in Vermont

Steve,
I attended a presentation you gave at the Bennington Beekeepers Club 
last fall. Thank you for an informative session.

I am writing today to inquire about the current status of Section 18 
appproval of a product called HopGuard from BetaTec Products for the 
treatment of varroa.

I have read in numerous beekeeping forums that people are having very 
good results with this product in the states that have approved it and I 
was hoping to test it on some of my hives this year but the US 
distributor will not ship it to me until it has been approved by the 
State Apiculturist.

Here is a link to the product on the website of the US Distributor . .

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/hopguard/

Here is a list of States that have approved it . . .

https://www.mannlakeltd.com/pdf/hopguard_approvals.pdf

Here is the link to the manufacturer's website . . .

https://betatec.com

Thanks in advance for any information you may provide regarding 
HopGuards current status in the State of Vermont.

Regards,
Keth Comollo
East Dorset, VT

PS I have no affiliation with BetaTec and am just a lonely beekeeper 
hoping to eliminate the amount of synthetic chemicals I use to treat my 
hives for varroa.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

Sully1882 said:


> I tried to order some supplies from a supporting vendor this morning and I got an email back stating that they could not send it out to any state b/c their section 18's had expired and not been re approved as of yet. They said I could contact my state apiarist board and see about helping the approval process along. Have you guys experienced this too? Weird...
> 
> Sully




I was to order some myself this morning and then saw that Arkansas's approval had expired. inch: Several of the folks in my local beek club used it last year and were happy with the results.

I'm going to bring this subject up at this month's meeting for any of the members that aren't aware that we can no longer have it here.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Georgia got approved according to a post by Mann Lake on their Facebook page. You may have to find someone in another state who will ship it to you.


----------

